# Human probiotics ok?



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

Samson is still having some poop issues with his stool being inconsistent. He has been on Kirklands, Canidae and now California Natural tried Chicken and Lamb formulas. His poop is always solid in the morning then seems to get runnier during the day. I have also been to the vet and he had a float test with his poo it found nothing. They went ahead and gave him antibiotics just in case. He still had issue while on antibiotics. Im thinking of trying Natural Balance next to see if that helps any and Ive also been adding pumpkin which does seems to help some. I was wondering if probiotics are worth looking into for him. Is something like this ok for him http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_p...jump&navCount=3 Or should I stick with dog probiotics? I really want this poop figured out. Seems like with every food switch its gets a little better but we still arent perfect yet.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

I just saw this on petsmarts site http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3620470&lmdn=Dog+Health+Care This is even cheaper than the human stuff but is it any good? I am definitely trying to stay within a small budget.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I give two of my dogs human probiotics. A healthcare professional once told me never to buy supplements at a drug store because they only carry the cheapest brands which are the least effective. They should have a wide selection of probiotics at a health food store if you have one near you. Here is a link to the one that I have,

http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Jarro-Dophilus-EPS


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I give my dogs Acedophilus. I also give them Slippery Elm. I also started feeding them some raw. Not ready to go 100% raw but the RBM and MM has helped stabilize their poops!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

You can even give your dog non-flavored yougurt for some probiotics.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

You could also try some Activia - tasty and it gives the good bacteria as well. Angeles loves his Activia with blueberries - of course - when cost is of concern I buy the big Vanilla one, vs. the small cups. I give about 4 oz at each serving. 

Philips also has a colon health product which is good bacteria in a pill - sold at the Walgreens, CVS, etc. 

Question: Are there any treats, pig ears or rawhides you are giving him in the afternoon when his poop starts getting runnier?


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

I give Karloff human probiotics. Kroger often has a buy-one-get-one-free sale on Sundown Acidophilus Xtra.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosYou could also try some Activia - tasty and it gives the good bacteria as well. Angeles loves his Activia with blueberries - of course - when cost is of concern I buy the big Vanilla one, vs. the small cups. I give about 4 oz at each serving.
> 
> Philips also has a colon health product which is good bacteria in a pill - sold at the Walgreens, CVS, etc.
> 
> Question: Are there any treats, pig ears or rawhides you are giving him in the afternoon when his poop starts getting runnier?


I have always steered clear of rawhide from user posts on here. The only treats he really gets are Zukes and some cheese. So I don't think its anything he is eating during the day. Seems to be once he is up and active that's when things start getting lose.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't use yogurt unless you know that your dog can tolerate it (mine can't), and it typically doesn't carry enough good bacteria for the purposes we need it here. Daily maintenance maybe. I'm funny about yogurt, I get tikced off with a product that is supposed to build intestinal health, yet has a bunch of high fructose corn syrup in it. 

I get my probiotics from the refrigerated section of the health food store. Grocery stores and pharmacies will be more costly, unless they are running a special.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT I get tikced off with a product that is supposed to build intestinal health, yet has a bunch of high fructose corn syrup in it.


but that is what makes it taste so good!









I do wish that yogurt would say how much of the live, active cultures are in them so we could make a good comparison to pills. The Activia website says that their studies show there is enough of the good that survives in the system to provide the benefit desired.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I know about the taste. But if you switch to an organic one that uses natural sugars, you'll never be able to eat one with HFCS again. At first the sugar one tastes too watered, until your taste buds adjust to sugar again. Thank goodness Costco has one that they usually have in stock, if you like blueberry and strawberry. 

Btw, they just pulished a study about how HFCS is processed in the body differently. Maybe I can find it, but I don't want to hijack the OP's thread! (Oops, I kinda already did). 

I agree, I wish all the manufacturers would publish those facts and statistics about their products. I think that really does give Activa an edge.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I love blueberry and strawberry - can you PM me the name of what you get or post it here? I don't belong to Costco but always like trying new things - hopefully they have outside of Costco.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

At the grocery store, I get some kind of Australian one with a kangaroo on it, it's pretty runny though and I can't use it to pill the dogs. 


From Costco, I get the Stonyfield Organic. It's also the perfect texture to pill the dogs with. Now don't go telling me something bad about the product and bursting my bubble...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL I wouldn't dare to do that! I've used their (stonyfield) cottage cheese before. I will look for the blueberry next time I'm at the store.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMI give two of my dogs human probiotics. A healthcare professional once told me never to buy supplements at a drug store because they only carry the cheapest brands which are the least effective. They should have a wide selection of probiotics at a health food store if you have one near you. Here is a link to the one that I have,
> 
> http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Jarro-Dophilus-EPS


I also use that probiotic for me because it scored very high with Consumer Labs.com in having the stated levels of probiotics.

My vet has me giving Zack Proviable-DC. It's a pet probiotic and it supposedly doesn't inactivate when it encounters strong stomach acids. He said that it's essential that I give a pet probiotic because a human one cannot withstand canine digestion.

Just my $.02. I get Proviable from Amazon.com - cheapest place I've found so far.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My holistic vet also recommended I give Phoenix a pet specific probiotic. She mentioned human probiotics are ok, but a pet specific probiotic is better. I can't remember the name of the one she gave me but doesn't look much differrent than what he gets currently. Here is what I am giving him prior to starting the new pet specific one.

http://www.totaldiscountvitamins.com/product/5937?r=df-GoogleBase


----------

